# Fun dog show classes!!!



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay for my sins I've agreed to organise and judge a charity fun dog show!!!!! 

So I need some idea's for really good fun classes. We want to encourage children and grown ups to take part of the classes and it's totally non serious so the sillier the better really!!!

Anyone got any good ideas? We'll be holding around 10 classes and I want one specifically for just young handlers. :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

6 best legs

dog most like its owner

prettiest bitch

handsome dog

appealing eyes

fancy dress

best mover (handler and dog)

dog judge wants to take home

best trick

best dog not won a rossette in any class (at the end)


mmmmmmm...still thinking


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Waggiest tail
Fancy dress
dog most like it's owner
most smiley face
Best child handler, the kids love to think they are good
best trick, could be a laugh
Could you run a short mini agility for the kids to try?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Most loopy dog :thumbup:

Waggiest tail 

Where will it be held?? can I enter Kira lol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

rona said:


> Waggiest tail
> Fancy dress
> dog most like it's owner
> most smiley face
> ...


O yeah Rona forgot the waggiest tail one....love to see the dogs going mad with their tails going 10 to the dozen :thumbup: And the owners doing crazy things to get their dogs all excited :lol:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

It's going to Anglesey, North Wales. Part of a charity horse show but we thought we'd do some dog stuff to!! :thumbup: Waggiest tail is a must, always fun!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Egg and spoon race (dog on lead)
Best brace
Best mismatched brace
Friendliest Pooch
Best Biscuit Catcher!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

When are you thinking of doing it? 
Me and Daisy would love to try and get over there!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> When are you thinking of doing it?
> Me and Daisy would love to try and get over there!


27th June. Would love to see you, it's a blummin long way from yours to here though!!  I'll pm you the details once we've confirmed it all. :thumbup:


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

HAHA yeah i know! bit of a mission! But i've wanted to do one for so long and there doesnt seem to be very many down our way


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

At the dogs shows we have been to other fun events that are not classes are..

Fastest recall (someone holds dog at one end of an enclosed area owner runs to other end and fastest recall wins)
Temptation Alley - similar but the recall way has got lots of biccies and treats en route

Sausage eating race - can have about 6-8 people at once and the fastest to the finish line having eaten the sausaages wins!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> Temptation Alley - similar but the recall way has got lots of biccies and treats en route


Ohhh that one sounds good fun!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

JSR said:


> It's going to Anglesey, North Wales. Part of a charity horse show but we thought we'd do some dog stuff to!! :thumbup: Waggiest tail is a must, always fun!!


LOL arh, my max will this hands down.....he has a whole body wag !!!!

Most miserable - molly would win.

How far will it be from the midlands ?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

musical sit is always a winner at our rescue show (like musical statues but with the dogs sitting instead lol!)

11 legged race (pair of people tied together and their dogs on leads)

best trick

shinest coat

best golden oldie

consolation class (last class of the day for all dogs who havent won anything yet)

best in show!

best friends (another class for the kiddies and their dogs)

most unusual ears

dog with the biggest smile

doggie come dancing


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

GillyR said:


> LOL arh, my max will this hands down.....he has a whole body wag !!!!
> 
> Most miserable - molly would win.
> 
> How far will it be from the midlands ?


Quiet a haul I think. We're about 2 hours from Chester which is the nearest big town. Think of the middle of nowhere then add about another 100 miles to that!!:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Becki&Daisy said:


> HAHA yeah i know! bit of a mission! But i've wanted to do one for so long and there doesnt seem to be very many down our way


South Downs Living magazine online: Shoreham Dogs Trust Events this summer

http://www.crrc.co.uk/news/?p=32


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Fastest Sausage eater in fancy dress!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Best doggie couple?  :thumbup:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Dog most like its owner

Best resuce

Biggest ears/wettest nose? lol


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> South Downs Living magazine online: Shoreham Dogs Trust Events this summer
> 
> Fun Dog Show & Garden Party â Sunday 27 June 2010 | The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre


Oooh the dogs trust one!! I wanted to go to that last year but i was working  thankyou!!! :thumbup:

def be at that one!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Best Sighthound Bitch

Best Sighthound Dog

Best Rescue Bitch

Best Rescue Dog

Prettiest Bitch

Handsome Lad

Best Condition

Waggiest Tail

Best Vocals

Best Young Handler (up to 15 years)

Best Brace (any pair of dogs)

Best Utility

Best Gundog/bitch


Ermm...can't think of any more at the minute!! xxx


----------



## maps4pets (Mar 25, 2009)

Pushed for you via Julia Meecham (maps4pets) on Twitter

Hope you approve of the humor angle. Good luck & let us know if you want anymore help. J x


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

highest jumper........

maybe you could do like a limbo with a low bar and see which dog gets the lowest( i know the small ones would win but could be fun)

fastest retrieve........

long jump.......

maybe you could get a big paddling pool and have a fastest swimmer????

just an idea but i was thinking maybe you could get a toilet roll thing and put a bit of cheese in the middle and fold the ends and give one to each dog and call it hhhhhhmmmm maybe fastest lock pick........(i dont really know just a name that popped in my head lol)

loudest bark.... (could get the crowd involved in this one)

best nose........ (you could get a kids paddling pool or a sand pit fill it with leave or saw dust and hide a few treat or just one and see who is the quickest to find them)


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Ooh yes at one show had a paddling pool full of plastic balls adn then they had a treat/ kong with a bit of dog food in it and then the fastest dog to find it won.

Is it for a rescue? many rescues have a half time break with some of the rescue dogs in the ring and a bit of their history of those looking for homes...

And one show I like has a rescue dog parade where everyone fills a little card out about their dogs history it gets read out and they get a rosette. its lovely to hear the stories and that way loads more people get a rosette.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi I've organised quite a few of these, the simpler you keep the level of skill needed to enter the larger the entry, the more you make for your charity. Best trick can be a good one, because they can choose what to do themselves, from a simple roll over or wave through to quite complicated routines, these are also fun for the audience to watch.

junior handlers, Try to make sure you have a little something for everyone, even if its just a certificate you've printed yourself.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Jenny Olley said:


> junior handlers, Try to make sure you have a little something for everyone, even if its just a certificate you've printed yourself.


:thumbup: That's a nice idea, I've got some rossett's but did want something different for the kids to win.

Right so the list we've decided on is :

1. Handsome Dog
2. Prettiest Bitch
3. Veteran Dog - Over 7
4. Best Child Handler
5. Best 6 Legs
6. Waggiest Tail
7. Best Trick
8. Dog most like it's handler
9. Dog the judge would like to take home.
10. Show champion - winners for all the above.

We are going to charge £1 a class and upto 4th place rossetts, do you think the winners should get a little extra something too ie dog treats? Also we are trying to get a small cup for the champion.

We might do some other fun classes like the play things but wanted to keep the main show classes simple as it's part of a bigger horse show event so were mindful of people being busy doing horsey stuff too.

It's not being held at the rescue so we will hopefully have some leaflets etc of it and other rescues too.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

JSR said:


> :thumbup: That's a nice idea, I've got some rossett's but did want something different for the kids to win.
> 
> Right so the list we've decided on is :
> 
> ...


Class 7 could take a very long time


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Its good if you can have a stall with information about the rescue too even if just as you say leaflets and a donation bucket and someone to answer questions. 

Could be tied in with collecting money for the classes, but its probably alot simpler to have someone iwth a bucket collecting the £1's as people go in.

We normally have a little something extra for the winners, even if its just a little bag of doggie treats etc.


----------



## PleasantPupZ (May 13, 2010)

How about musical chairs ( owner sit on chair dog on floor)
or musical statues if handler or dog move they are out
Fancy dress
Longest tail
waggiest tail
sausage relay
best bicuit catcher
best 6 legs
prettiest / handsom bitch/dog
best tricks
best condition 
owner/dog look likies
unusual brace
best golden oldie


Hope you have a great time and lots of fun for you and every one who participates


----------

